# to vždycky někdo z nich odnese



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
můžete mi vysvětlit co to znamená?
"Nechápal, že se potkani nechaj vždy napadnout. Možná věděj, že to vždycky někdo z nich odnese."
Děkuju moc


----------



## jazyk

Nejsem rodilý mluvčí češtiny, ale možná to znamená, že se z nich všechno může očekávat, že jsou všeho schopní. Počkej potvrzení.

Jazyk


----------



## winpoj

jazyk said:


> Nejsem rodilý mluvčí češtiny, ale možná to znamená, že se od nich dá očekávat cokoli, že jsou všeho schopní. Počkej na potvrzení.
> 
> Jazyk




Tohle bych tedy nepotvrdil.

K původní otázce - chtělo by to víc kontextu. Zejména není jasné, kdo se míní slovy "někdo z nich" - někdo z potkanů, nebo někdo z těch, kdo potkany napadají?

Každopádně "někdo to odnese" nejspíš znamená, že někdo utrpí nějaký nepříznivý následek, např. bude zraněn.


----------



## locaporfutbol

Já bych to chápala jako že ti potkani se nechají napadnout, protože vědí, že při tom boji bude zraněn nebo zabit taky někdo z těch útočníků. Ale nejsem si úplně jistá.
"Odnést to" tady znamená vyváznout s těžkými zraněními nebo být zabit.


----------



## parolearruffate

Potkani zabíjeli dvě kočky, a kočky nejsou zraněni. Podle mně někdo z nich znamená někdo z potkanů. Mohlo by to znamenat, že potkani nemůžou za to nic, že někdo z nich bude stejně zabitý, a oni to vědějí?


----------



## Jana337

Já myslím, že potkani jsou rezignovaní, protože jsou si vědomi toho, že některý z nich z toho nevyvázne.


> Mohlo by to znamenat, že potkani nemůžou za to nic, že někdo z nich bude stejně zabitý, a oni to vědějí?


Asi to myslíš dobře, ale "nemůžou za nic" znamená "není to jejich vina", o což tady vůbec nejde. Možná chceš říct, že "nemohou s tím dělat", "nic s tím nenadělají", "jsou vůči tomu bezmocní". S tím souhlasím.


----------



## gabbiano

Nemůžu si pomoct, ale ty dvě věty si podle mého trochu protiřečí. Kdyby potkani věděli, že to někdo z nich odnese, proč by se nechávali napadnout? Kdo ví, že to odnese, radši uteče a napadnout se nenechá. Dalo by se to pochopit jen jako výraz rezignace potkanů. Nechají se napadnout, protože (jak už bylo výše napsáno) s tím stejně nemůžou nic dělat. A nebo to odnese někdo jiný (kočky). Rozhodně to není moc jasné.


----------



## werrr

gabbiano said:


> Nemůžu si pomoct, ale ty dvě věty si podle mého trochu protiřečí. Kdyby potkani věděli, že to někdo z nich odnese, proč by se nechávali napadnout? Kdo ví, že to odnese, radši uteče a napadnout se nenechá. Dalo by se to pochopit jen jako výraz rezignace potkanů. Nechají se napadnout, protože (jak už bylo výše napsáno) s tím stejně nemůžou nic dělat. A nebo to odnese někdo jiný (kočky). Rozhodně to není moc jasné.


Já tam žádný rozpor nevidím. Potkani vědí, že všichni utéci nezvládnou (= že to někdo z nich odnese). Proto se jich několik ihned obětuje, aby ostatním poskytli více času na útěk.
Ona to jsou chytrá zvířátka, například otrávenou návnadu sežere vždy jen jeden ochutnávač.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, tak to je ted jasné. Jano, děkuju za napravení.


----------



## gabbiano

parolearruffate said:


> Děkuju moc, tak to je ted jasné. Jano, děkuju za napravení.


Lépe by se hodilo opravení, případně oprava, než napravení, to má význam podobný slovy polepšení. 
pardon, slovu, ne slovy!!


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------

